# Flamingo Reds 07/ 10 & 11



## mm9 (Jan 4, 2010)

cool meng. Alex is a chill guy 4 sure. Good Luck on the tourney fellas


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great pics!!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

may not have been what you hoped for, but still looked like a pretty good scouting trip.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey shadow cast, were you down in flamingo a couple weeks ago? I saw an SUV that looked just like yours at the marina while I was launching.


----------



## margarcia305 (Jan 13, 2010)

Sick boat n sick pics!! Good meetn u guys n good luck in the fishn contest!! Dale!!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Sick boat n sick pics!! Good meetn u guys n good luck in the fishn contest!! Dale!!



Thanks, dude.
It was cool meeting you too.
I was just got chased back in by that nasty thunderstorm out from eliot key back to homestead bayfront. 
You got facebook?


----------

